# Converted my MK1 Roadster to a Double-DIN Headunit



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

The purists won't like this because it removes one of the iconic features of the MK1 TT, the beautiful radio flap with its' lovely 'TT' moniker. And I do miss it 

But I wanted an all-in-one solution for Ipod, Bluetooth, Satnav and Radio. So a double-DIN conversion seemed like the tidiest solution fitted with an Alpine unit.

I still need to fit the Satnav and Bluetooth modules and route the Ipod cable to a decent location.

Here's a couple of quick pics from today's efforts.......



















Josh


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Love it - very neatly done. Well done.

Any more pics of how you went about it?

Lee


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

Just get an aluminium look TT screensaver 

Looks very nice though, was the holder expensive?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Looks like a first class install and very impressive, but I would be paranoid about the car being broken into and it being stolen!


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

It looks absolutely superb!

The big question though; how much did it cost?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice work mate looks very oem


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Yep i have got to say this, nice job mate and very OEM. I do like my flap but it does spend 90% of the time up but thats because i know its there. I probably would miss it as you have said, but that does look a fantastic job. 8)


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Just had another look, thats the best quality on i have seen. Where did you get it from?


----------



## Reidy4862 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hiya Josh.

Think the install looks great, Was just about to ask if anyone has done this. Saw this Sat Nav install picture.










Was just wondering, if i purchased the sat nav wanted, then how much would you charge me to do a install?? Please PM me the details


----------



## steveupton (Mar 23, 2010)

Bu**er the flap, that is the best install I've seen, you must give full details on how it was done with all parts used etc - PLEASE!


----------



## uzzieman (Dec 14, 2009)

Agreed looks very tidy indeed. The flap spends most of its life up anyway.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)

Yes, I would happily bu_tt_er the aluminium flap too having seen that effort. Very very nice indeed. Suddenly our cherished flaps look awfully chavvy. 

Doug


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

Got to say excellent wasn't interested until I see it,Did you keep your Boss? How did you get so clean /tidy?

Rich


----------



## nikos525 (May 15, 2006)

Looks like one of the better ones, well done! 
I Know how much of a pig it is to get the double din unit to fit correctly & even the climate controls look well fitted. Looks like the newer pogea racing unit correct me if I'm wrong.
Wasn't a big fan of the flap thats why I removed mine some years ago & went with for a GTR style gauge set up, looks much cooler than the flap does


----------



## rob6165 (Dec 7, 2009)

Lovely job!

How you did it and where you got the parts would be great.


----------



## tommyd_tt (May 16, 2009)

Looks B-E-A-UTIFUL! how much did it cost to do whole double-din conversion. Id love a screen like that although as said earlier i would possibly be paranoid about it being stolen but cant always think like that i suppose otherwise youd never do anything in life.......also depends where you live


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Love it Josh.

Top Install..
[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## andy55070 (Jun 8, 2009)

Very nice install I am about half way through mine, I have fitted the RNS-E from an A4 and have fabricated all the brackets to hold both the RNS-E and the air con controls, and am having the fascia modelled and machined out of Aluminium, and then I will get it covered in either leather or alcantara. I have also fitted a rear view camera that will come up on the display when reverse gear is selected. 
I will post some pics when I have got time to take them, I will have a spare Pogea double din fascia for sale when I have finished this .it cost me £300 but will be open to offers
Josh what did you use to cover the fascia?
Andy


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice work buddy, bugger the purists 

Charlie


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

that looks brilliant, what parts were required and how much did It cost you?


----------



## andy55070 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi all after seeing josh's superb conversion i thought I would post the pics of my conversion and how i am getting on with it,
I have decided to retrofit the RNS-E into my roadster, I have made all the brackets and have fitted the unit along with the climate control panel I am getting the fascia made at work as I have used the pogea fascia as a template and our design engineers have done a model in Auto cad and it is about to be machined out of Aluminium and then covered i have also fitted a rear view camera so when i select reverse gear it will come up on the screen, I will be adding the Audi phone prep later,
here are the pictures as it stands at this moment in time.
Andy


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

andy55070 said:


> I am getting the fascia made at work as I have used the pogea fascia as a template and our design engineers have done a model in Auto cad and it is about to be machined out of Aluminium and then covered


Machined out of aluminium!?!?! Make sure you take loads of photos of that before you cover it. In fact, make two and put one of them in a display cabinet.


----------



## DesignerDaveTT (Jan 19, 2006)

andy55070 said:


> Hi all after seeing josh's superb conversion i thought I would post the pics of my conversion and how i am getting on with it,
> I have decided to retrofit the RNS-E into my roadster, I have made all the brackets and have fitted the unit along with the climate control panel I am getting the fascia made at work as I have used the pogea fascia as a template and our design engineers have done a model in Auto cad and it is about to be machined out of Aluminium and then covered i have also fitted a rear view camera so when i select reverse gear it will come up on the screen, I will be adding the Audi phone prep later,
> here are the pictures as it stands at this moment in time.
> Andy
> View attachment 4


This is looking really good, post up more pics when you are finished


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Thanks for all of the nice comments folks 

Andy the RNS-E is looking superb 

I was originally tempted by one but wanted to replace my Bose system with some decent amps and component speakers, so went the aftermarket route. But the RNS-E keeps it looking really OEM 

Josh


----------



## Reidy4862 (Jun 11, 2010)

andy55070 said:


> Hi all after seeing josh's superb conversion i thought I would post the pics of my conversion and how i am getting on with it,
> I have decided to retrofit the RNS-E into my roadster, I have made all the brackets and have fitted the unit along with the climate control panel I am getting the fascia made at work as I have used the pogea fascia as a template and our design engineers have done a model in Auto cad and it is about to be machined out of Aluminium and then covered i have also fitted a rear view camera so when i select reverse gear it will come up on the screen, I will be adding the Audi phone prep later,
> here are the pictures as it stands at this moment in time.
> Andy
> View attachment 4


PM Sent mate


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

andy55070 said:


> Hi all after seeing josh's superb conversion i thought I would post the pics of my conversion and how i am getting on with it,
> I have decided to retrofit the RNS-E into my roadster, I have made all the brackets and have fitted the unit along with the climate control panel I am getting the fascia made at work as I have used the pogea fascia as a template and our design engineers have done a model in Auto cad and it is about to be machined out of Aluminium and then covered i have also fitted a rear view camera so when i select reverse gear it will come up on the screen, I will be adding the Audi phone prep later,
> here are the pictures as it stands at this moment in time.
> Andy
> View attachment 4


Wow there are some clever people on here I cant wait to see it done.
Did you keep your Bose?
Rich


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

andy55070 said:


> Hi all after seeing josh's superb conversion i thought I would post the pics of my conversion and how i am getting on with it,
> I have decided to retrofit the RNS-E into my roadster, I have made all the brackets and have fitted the unit along with the climate control panel I am getting the fascia made at work as I have used the pogea fascia as a template and our design engineers have done a model in Auto cad and it is about to be machined out of Aluminium and then covered i have also fitted a rear view camera so when i select reverse gear it will come up on the screen, I will be adding the Audi phone prep later,
> here are the pictures as it stands at this moment in time.
> Andy
> View attachment 4


Wow there are some clever people on here I cant wait to see it done.
Did you keep your Bose?
Rich


----------



## j_magic (Sep 22, 2009)

Both look really impressive 

Excellent work and effort to do that, could be a new craze for us modders looking for something new!


----------



## andy55070 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks guys,
yes rich i did keep the Bose and the system seems to sound better with the RNS-E than the old concert unit

Andy


----------



## gar1.s (Mar 11, 2010)

Very nice Andy. Looking forward to seeing the final result


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Have a look on the MK II side there is a new update/functionality for that unit


----------



## andy55070 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Robokn,
can you supply link to thread
thanks
Andy


----------



## nikos525 (May 15, 2006)

Here is a small write up I did on fitting mine, not a double din but a car pc running lots of extras, haven't had the time to 
finish off everything 100% so haven't posted anything up.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=165614&hilit=+double

Gives people an idea on how difficult fitting is and getting everything look good. Just want to finish the last few things I've got left to do - waiting for Naresh's help :wink:

Nick


----------



## pehun (Dec 30, 2008)

Does anybody knows where i could get this camera?

I have a video unit with a camera input, so why not ...


Pehun.


----------



## vebecniv (Oct 6, 2010)

Well done to both of em great work i would love to see a post on "How To........."

ps with photos please


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Is that the unit you bought from me about a year ago that you finally installed Josh?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

wow lovely looking units guys......exceedingly first class mods and the finish is A1


----------



## waitebob (Nov 13, 2008)

nice one


----------



## Lau246 (Nov 9, 2012)

Very nice job! Am considering it also....

As you have to sacrifice your ash tray does that mean the cigarette lighter goes with it?


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Shawn The Sheep!
Really! :lol:

Seriously though, looks very professional/OEM.


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Lau246 said:


> Very nice job! Am considering it also....
> 
> As you have to sacrifice your ash tray does that mean the cigarette lighter goes with it?


Given this thread is all of 2 years old you'll be lucky to get a reply. 
But I think the answer is 'Yes' as the ashtray and lighter are adjacent!
Unless you fancy relocating the unit...

Brian


----------



## braders (Nov 13, 2012)

where can you get the double din unit from?


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

I did a HOW TO here:

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=241053


----------



## braders (Nov 13, 2012)

E3 YOB said:


> I did a HOW TO here:
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=241053


how long did it take you!


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Can't remember now really was a while back - Just updated the thread with some shots of it in the car.

Probably took about a week to make I would say. I didn't have the car at the time so made it based a measurement from the top which I had taken which probably actually made the process quicker.


----------



## braders (Nov 13, 2012)

well very nice work may well have a go at it just need the time where is the pic of it in?


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

I'll add it here old thread so sure that is okay


----------



## braders (Nov 13, 2012)

that looks very well did you cover your self? if not how much did it set you back?


----------



## braders (Nov 13, 2012)

is the changer still used with this set up and does it work well with the bose?


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

braders said:


> that looks very well did you cover your self? if not how much did it set you back?


I covered it in Alcantara material



> is the changer still used with this set up and does it work well with the bose?


I use a harness to bridge bose but at some point will remove the bose speakers altogether. My car didn't have a CD changer, i can't remember the last time I used a CD tbh


----------



## braders (Nov 13, 2012)

do you whant to make one more :wink:


----------



## hang your idols (Jul 8, 2013)

I have bought Pioneer avic F940 BT double din sat nav;the issue is there is not to many information about how to fit it.
My questions is what adaptor lead(PC9-410 maybe?) and aerial(PC5-52?),do i need GLI(i have bose),from where to feed signal speed?
Ant heelp please?,i`m stuck  .Josh how you done it?


----------



## Chapster (Mar 11, 2014)

Did you successfully code radio to car by vcds if so how ? Struggling with RNSE IN MK1 TT

John


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

How did you cut into the aircon pipe at the rear? I still haven't finished my install because of software issues I'm having on the headunit, but I know I need to chop the pipe and seal it again for the extra depth.
Did you cut it whilst it was in the car, or find some way to mark it up and remove from the dash before cutting?


----------



## Chapster (Mar 11, 2014)

Pipe was cut with a craft knife after offering up RNSE .Piece of thin plastic was the then glued in place slightly bigger than the part that was cut off.Then taped over the new plastic

john


----------

